# English tall boots too large in calf



## live to ride (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh, also, im going to put a leather conditioner on it and then wear them around to break them in a little, is there any precautions i should take with conditioning this kind of boot?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Perhaps some heavy knee high socks would help? If it turns out the socks make the calf fit but the shoe part of the boot too tight, perhaps cutting of the foot part of the sock might work? 

Regarding the breeches, I can't offer you any brand names but the more expensive ones should be made of better quality material that will last longer. I suspect the ones on sale you found are of lighter fabric or they are old stock the store is trying to clear out - either way they might be a good starter pair for you. For showing, colours should be light coloured - beige would be the most practical colour if you can only get one pair. For schooling, colour can be pretty much what you want. Whether you're schooling or showing, you want a fit that won't interfere with your riding therefore you don't want to go to tight as that could restrict your movement (plus be hard on the seams; stressed seams have a tendency to rip out in the wrong place at the wrong time:shock and by the same token you don't want to go to loose as to slop around in the saddle.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

You should be able to get them taken in. Check inside the calf of the boot. Do you see a name? If they were pricey they might be custom boots. Dehner (sounds like Dayner) and Vogel are the 2 most famous one. I would ask your aunt if either name rings a bell, and you can call the company directly and they can help you. They do adjustments to their boots all the time. 

Also ask at your barn where people go for their boots and tack. Tack shops usually have contact with these companies in order to take measurements for custom boots. Also, they might have other resources for you.



It will take a while, but if you can get them fitted to you, you'll be looking good!


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Just thought of something. Could they be dressage boots? Konig, Cavallo, Petrie?

Care. Don't use saddle soap. You can use pure Lexol Cleaner, just a little bit on a wet but thoroughly wrung out sponge to get heavy dirt or grime off, but I usually just use the sponge and plain warm water. Condition with Lexol conditioner, and get some good boot polish-I like Propert's, but good old Kiwi wax polish puts a nice shine on and its available at supermarkets.

Here's a general guide to boot cleaning and polishing:

How to Clean Riding Boots - Hunter Jumper Connection


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

First things first: Are they dress boots or field boots? Because dress boots are usually only seen in the dressage ring. Field boots will have laces at the ankles and dress boots will have no laces.

As for fit, if it is just the calves that are too big, you should be able to take them to a boot/shoe/leather repair place and they can take them in a little bit.

For cleaning, wipe off grime with a damp cloth, then condition the whole boot, then apply polish to everywhere but the inside of the calf (where your leg touches the horse).

Breeches are going to be a preference thing, but you usually get what you pay for.


----------

